# Probleme nach der ATI-Treiber installation



## SpitfireXP (9. November 2004)

Hallo Leute.

Ich fabge gerade erst an mich ein wenig mit Linux zu beschäftigen, also habt en wenig nachsicht mit mir, wenn ich nicht alles gleich weiß.

Also, ich habe da ein komisches Problem.

Ich habe versuch die ATI-treiber zu instalieren.
Wie ihr euch denken könnt hat das nicht so wirklich geklappt.
Ich habe mitlerweile auch keinen Bock mehr darauf.

Aber das ist nicht mein Problem.
Mein Problem ist folgendes...

Mein System startet nurnoch mit einer Auflösung von 1024x768.
Ich will aber wieder meine 1280x1024 haben. Ich habe mir gedacht, ich schmeiße diese blöden ATI-Treiber einfach wieder runter, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie.
Gibt es da irgendeinen Befehl, den ich da nutzen kann?

Wäre schön, wenn mir hier einer helfen kann.


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. November 2004)

SpitfireXP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich fabge gerade erst an mich ein wenig mit Linux zu beschäftigen, also habt en wenig nachsicht mit mir, wenn ich nicht alles gleich weiß.


Nagut... bin ich mal ausnahmsweise nett ;-]

Welches System hast Du? Suse, Mandrake, Debian, Redhat/Fedora, etc.?

Probleme mit der Auflösung liegen häufig an einer falsch konfigurierten XFree86-Konfiguration (XFree86 ist der am häufigsten verwendete X-Server für Linux). Darin legt man nämlich alle Eigenschaften der Hardware fest, die in der X-Umgebung verwendet wird - wie natürlich die Auflösungen, die verwendet werden sollen.

Poste mal als Codeblock oder als Anhang Deine »*XF86Config-4*«.

Yours,
Neuro


----------



## SpitfireXP (9. November 2004)

Oh man. Wo habe ich bloß wieder meinen Kopf

Ich arbeite gerade mit einem frisch aufgesetzztem Suse9.1 alle Updates sind drauf.

Ich habe auch schon versucht über YAST die Einstellungen zu ändern.
Auch wenn ich als root sax2 aufrufe, und speichere kommt wieder bloß diese blöde auflösung.
Langsam krieg ich zuviel hier.    

Aber hier mal der Anhang...


----------



## 4men (10. November 2004)

Hi

ich hab mir mal deine Config-Datei angeschaut und würde mal sagen das der Treiber deines Monitors Probleme mit der Auflösung hat du solltest es mal mit einem SVGA-Treiber probieren ansonsten wüsste ich auch nicht weiter.

mfg Christian


----------



## SpitfireXP (10. November 2004)

Vielleicht ist es ja wichtig...
Wenn ich in Sax2 alles eingestellt habe, und den test mache, klappt alles. (mal von der 3d beschleunigung abgesehen)


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. November 2004)

Wow, ich glaube ich weiß warum ich meine Configs alle per Hand einstelle...
Deine Configurationsdatei ist das konfuseste was ich seit langem gesehen habe (und ich habe mit Suse seit Version 5.4 nicht mehr viel am Hut ...).
Soweit ich sehen konnte sollte zumindest die Auflösung richtig funktionieren.

Ich habe leider nicht so viel Zeit, das ich mich jetzt länger über die Config setzen kann.

Vergleiche bitte mal die erste Config-Version mit der Version - die Du erhälst - wenn Du mit Sax2 konfiguriert hast. 

Ich poste mal eine Beispielconfig, wie sie eigentlich aussehen sollte (einfach, kurz, funktionierend - natürlich nicht für dich  ):

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"XFree86 Configured"
	Screen		0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice	"Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice	"Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
	FontPath	"unix/:7100"
	FontPath	"unix/:-1"
	# If X can't find it's default font, try uncommenting these:
	#FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"
	#FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	#FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
	#FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
	#FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	#FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"
	#FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"
	#FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
	#FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# ModulePath can be used to set a search path for the X server modules.
# The default path is shown here.

#	ModulePath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load	"GLcore"
	Load	"dbe"
	Load	"extmod"
	Load	"glx"
	Load	"pex5"
	Load	"record"
	Load	"xie"
	Load	"bitmap"
	Load	"type1"
	Load	"speedo"
	Load	"freetype"
	# Uncomment for Video4Linux support
	#Load	"v4l"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Keyboard0"
	Driver		"keyboard"
# Uncomment this if your keyboard no longer works in X
	#Option		"XkbModel"	"macintosh_old"
	#Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Mouse0"
	Driver   	"mouse"
	Option   	"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"
	Option   	"Protocol"	"IMPS/2"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/mouse"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor0"
	#UseModes	"Modes0"
	ModelName	"Monitor Model"
	Option		"DPMS"
	HorizSync	30-90
	VertRefresh	55-120
EndSection

#Section "Modes"
#	Identifier	"Modes0"
#
#	Modeline "1024x768" 78.746 1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800  +HSync +VSync
#	Modeline "1152x870" 100.000 1152 1168 1176 1192 870 886 894 910  -HSync -VSync
#EndSection
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Card0"
	### Available Driver options are:-
	#Option	"SWcursor"
	Option	"HWcursor"
	#Option	"PciRetry"
	#Option	"NoAccel"
	#Option	"ShadowFB"	"true"
	#Option	"UseFBDev"
	Driver	"tdfx"
	BusID	"PCI:0:13:0"
	VideoRam 16384
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen0"
	Device		"Card0"
	Monitor		"Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		8
		Modes 		"1152x864"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		16
		Modes 		"1152x864"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		24
		Modes 		"1152x864"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz vertue habe ich in Deiner Config die »Section "Screen"« nicht gesehen. hmm .. *wirr is*


----------



## SpitfireXP (11. November 2004)

Jo, Leute...

Ich weiß zwar nicht wieso, aber es läuft nun.

Ich danke alles für ihre mühe...

Ich kann mich nun meinen anderen Problemen widmen... 


/Edit:
Wie bekomme ich mein Scrollrad wieder zum laufen?
Seit ich die ATI-treiber habe, läuft es nicht mehr.

(Kann ich nicht einfach die alte config wieder einschalten, oder so Weil, da liefs...


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. November 2004)

Die Antwort habe ich schon geliefert, Auszug aus obigem Beispiel:


```
Section "InputDevice"
---- SCHNIPP ----
	Option   	"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"
---- SCHNIPP ----
EndSection
```

die Fett markierte Zeile aktiviert das Mausrad.


----------



## SpitfireXP (12. November 2004)

Jo, läuft...

Sag mal, es gibt bestimmt auch eine möglichkeit die anderen Buttons an meiner Maus einzurichten, oder?

Ich habe eine MS Intelli Explorer 3.

Kann mir da jemand sagen, wie ich die alle konfigurieren kann?


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. November 2004)

SpitfireXP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe eine MS Intelli Explorer 3.
> Kann mir da jemand sagen, wie ich die alle konfigurieren kann?



Manual: Beispiele
http://www.xfree86.org/4.1.0/mouse7.html


----------



## SpitfireXP (12. November 2004)

Danke.

Werde ich morgen probieren.

Bis denn dann...


----------

